# Konan, Angel of Pain



## Gandhi (Dec 15, 2007)

Konan, Angel of Pain. AKA the Origami lady of Akatsuki 



It's a WIP so there's still more work to do on it.

Also by me;

Sasuke -the Hawk Breaks Loose


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, its amazing and the colours are so awesome!!


----------



## ?verity (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow really good. I like the origami the most


----------



## guro (Dec 15, 2007)

That is really awesome.  I like it alot.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 15, 2007)

oh i like it you are good at drawing and coloring


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Her face looks a little weird but other wise it's really good. I liked the origami, it looks very animated and well done!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Dec 15, 2007)

that is amazing


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2007)

Excellent use of colors. Awesome work.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

thats amazing, so beautiful


----------



## Brigade (Dec 15, 2007)

that is so good dude


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 15, 2007)

:amazed............

Good God, could you've make her look anymore hardcore? Seriously, this entire piece astonishes. I especially love the way her paper...whatever it is looks. You are one talented sonuvabitch, and I can't wait to see what you dish out next


----------



## whitefang21 (Dec 15, 2007)

it looks great! hope you can put more out there


----------



## Denji (Dec 16, 2007)

That's wicked good! You're awesome!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow.  That's really realistic looking.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow im speechless


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 16, 2007)

wow looks really good nice job mate


----------



## Lord Bishop (Dec 16, 2007)

Promote him to moderator, *PROMOTE HIM!*


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely style seriously, she looks fucking badass, her paper work looks so wellmade and complex man.
The way her sleeve falls down and makes wrinkles is great and her hand/fingers turned out great too. 
Her expressions really shows business end and with the background really defined the mood for this pic, everything about it is just awesome.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Dec 16, 2007)

Whoa...that is incredibly awesome! *reps*

I love the folds in her sleeve and the origami creation she's holding.  The background is cool too!


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 16, 2007)

Gandhi said:


> It's a WIP so there's still more work to do on it.



what does that shortcut WIP mean? anyways, this is absolutely awesome. i have no idea what i could say different about this. great! reps for you


----------



## Shiro (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the origami and the colors they are awesome


----------



## Lindsay (Dec 16, 2007)

I like it, with a little tweaking it could be awesome ^^


----------



## Kamina (Dec 16, 2007)

You've made her ugly.. but it's still great.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 16, 2007)

That's pretty sick dude! Awesome!


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy crap, that's amazing! I love what you did with the origami!


----------



## Ecclaed (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the grungy colors and the brushstrokes. Nice work so far.  Can't wait to see the full version! Is this going to be a vertical piece or stay the way it is now?

While I do think the more ruddy tones around her face are nice, maybe add a little more to her cloak or the background near her head if you haven't considered it yet.


----------



## Aina (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazing, lovely, not much to say.


----------



## wehaley (Dec 17, 2007)

that pic looks pretty badass


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 17, 2007)

A nice artsyle that you don't see too often. Her face is particulary nice.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## mgnt (Dec 17, 2007)

...it looks cool ...esp. anatomy ......but - thatz not Konan


----------



## alkeality (Dec 17, 2007)

Everythings great but its a little scary!


----------



## Yellow (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting style. It's excellent.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Dec 19, 2007)

that's really great! the coloring! The shades! the Origami! It's all a masterpiece


----------



## Elle (Dec 19, 2007)

Your style is so interesting to look at - so much detail.  The origami bird is an awesome touch.


----------



## Zeropark (Dec 19, 2007)

This Pic makes Konan worth ^^


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 19, 2007)

brilliant work of art.. that paper bird looks dangerous :sweat


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome!
I like the way you colored this. ^_^


----------



## souleaterhatake (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats good but her face looks a little weird.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2007)

not bad,awsome ^_^


----------



## Gandhi (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, so many comments, thanks for the feedback, people!

Note that I'm also grateful for criticism and, because I still need to work on this piece, I'll do my best to respond to it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2007)

I think this says it all:


----------

